# Java 7 update 17 and Mac OS X?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok... so I saw a new update to Java today... from my Web browser as well as via Apple Software updates.

I let them all update... and I no longer have a plugin for Safari or Firefox and I no longer have a control panel icon to configure Java.

I'm running Mountain Lion (10.8.2)

Independent of personal opinions on Java... I can't be the only one for whom Java has just ceased to be even after downloading and installing, right?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, I thought that was an executive decision by Apple.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just installed the update. It was odd; seemed to be two downloads of different sizes, one ca. 50 Megs, another 66 Megs. Anyway, it's up and running, went to test in our Chat, and it works there in Safari. There's also a control panel along with other System panels, and as in the last few iterations, it pops up a permission and control panel when you start Java.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have lost count of the number of times I have tried now. I install, it thinks it completes... then I look and I still have no Java.

I have my desktop configured to show me free space on my drives... and it is interesting... during the install I see my main hard drive go down in space as appropriate for the size of the Java install... then it gets to "install complete" and my hard drive space goes right back up... as if the thing is being installed AND uninstalled simultaneously.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Me too! 

I was wondering about the 'preference pane' that I don't see and can't seem to find evidence of Java at all on my HD.

Oh well, since everything is working I guess I don't actually need it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No problems yet here either... so I guess if I don't run into a Web site that is broken or a program on my Mac that doesn't work, then I'll forget about it... but it was very weird... and also very surprising that nobody else seems to be having the problem.

I thought for sure the internet would have lit up like a Christmas tree.

Maybe that means Java isn't that used after all?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

You're better off without Java. It's a malware highway to your home.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> No problems yet here either... so I guess if I don't run into a Web site that is broken or a program on my Mac that doesn't work, then I'll forget about it... but it was very weird... and also very surprising that nobody else seems to be having the problem.
> 
> I thought for sure the internet would have lit up like a Christmas tree.
> 
> Maybe that means Java isn't that used after all?


Stewart- Try our chat room. Obviously, not a lot of action today, but at least it'll confirm if you can log in with Java or not.

I had almost simultaneous invites to update Java, one from the Software Update menu item, another from trying the Chat room page. (via Safari). I ran them both, and one took!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I tried twice from Apple to get Java, both times it said it installed it and both times it didn't actually do it. 

So I tried going to the chat room and it prompted to 'get Java' and I did. Now it works and I have the preference pane. Thanks for the suggestion!

I have to wonder what the hell Apple was doing with that 'update'!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know what the deal is... but even going to known Java sites (like the chat room here) and clicking the "get plugin" link accomplishes nothing for me.

I'm not losing sleep over it anymore... but it sure is weird.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, indeed. Strange. Dunno how much is in Apple's court, or how much in Sun's.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sun?? I thought Oracle took it over.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> Sun?? I thought Oracle took it over.


I believe you are correct, Sir!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Finally... success!

For anyone having the same problem as me:

I had to go to Terminal and run:


```
sudo rm -fr /Library/Internet\ Plug-Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin
```
Even though I in fact had no such plugin on my system... running that from a Terminal window deleted something... and the next time I ran the Java 7 Update 17 package, it installed and actually stuck.

My Control Panel applet is back, and I have Java again in the browsers.

So... something wonky must have happened the first time I tried to update that left it in a partially installed state to where the installer thought it was completing even though it wasn't... until I ran that command from Terminal and did a "proper" uninstallation.

Still not sure since I know for a fact I tried to find that particular file on my system via Finder search and it was nowhere to be found on my system.

Anyway... long story short... run that command from Terminal and re-install Java and it is all working again for me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There are installs in both the Library and ~Library! Dunno if that is true for previous installs, but in my user Library is PlayerPlugin.bundle, install time same as for the main library, JavaAppletPlugin.plugin.
Go figure!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... It's just weird... before it was installing and then immediately ~150MB of data was deleted as soon as the install said "Install success"... but after doing the "manual" removal from Terminal, the install stuck and lo and behold the ~150MB it said would be used stayed used... and now I have all the expected files that I know how to look for and Java works.

I went into the DBSTalk chat room and talked to myself for a bit earlier


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I still have the control panel after the update installed.


----------

